# just bought an R22-200



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I normally don't do this but I bought a receiver off ebay yesterday, it was listed by someone that linked tothe "DBStalk first look" on it, so they must know what they are doing. Is $103.00 a good price (including shipping) for an OWNED R22-200?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Are you sure it is really a owned unit? Have you activated it yet?

They may have just link our first look to show what the unit is.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Thats a lease upgrade fee, the price to own it is significantly higher.

Also, make sure it was NOT pre-owned. If it is leased on the previous account they will not allow you to activate it on yours.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If it is a new unit, and you got it at a "buy it now" price from an actual dealer, you will be leasing the unit.

If it is a used unit, and the seller actually owned it, you will almost certainly have to buy a new access card for it from DirecTV before you can activate it.

It it is a used unit, and the seller was leasing it, you won't be able to activate it at all. The only way to be safe is to get the RID on the unit and check with DirecTV.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Michael D'Angelo;2017417 said:


> Are you sure it is really a owned unit? Have you activated it yet?
> 
> They may have just link our first look to show what the unit is.


The owner gave me the RID, I called D* and checked it out before I submitted a bid...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> The owner gave me the RID, I called D* and checked it out before I submitted a bid...


cool..than you got a very good deal IMO since the leased price is $99 and the owned price is much more than that.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

That's an awesome deal........ Lucky you....


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

And D* confirmed it was an owned unit?

J


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> And D* confirmed it was an owned unit?
> 
> J


Yes they did


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> Yes they did


The DirecTV computer is probably screwed up as usual. Why would someone who OWNED an R22-200 sell it for only $100? The only way someone owns an R22-200 legitimately is to have paid a HUGE amount for it originally or got it as a beta tester for free (like me).

I wouldn't even sell MY clunker for a hundred bucks.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I got my first one as a BETA, got my 2nd one when one of my R15s died, and now I have this one (all 3 owned) I have an HR22 unit and if/when my other R15s dies if I get another R22 to replace it I will have soo many tuners, and so many hours, and if they open up these units to HD, all I can say is, "Bring on MRV"!!!


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> The DirecTV computer is probably screwed up as usual. Why would someone who OWNED an R22-200 sell it for only $100? The only way someone owns an R22-200 legitimately is to have paid a HUGE amount for it originally or got it as a beta tester for free (like me).
> 
> I wouldn't even sell MY clunker for a hundred bucks.


Ditto. As a fellow field tester to the R22-200. I wouldn't sell mine at all. I just bought an R22-100 from Best Buy for my mom. She loves it.


----------

